# GWT TabLayoutPanel und RadioButtons



## NC10 (15. Apr 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe eine Frage zum Google Webtool Kit und dem GWT- Widget TabLayoutPanel. 

Folgendes: Ich habe mir ein TabLayoutPanel gebastelt und jedes einzelne Tab besteht wiederum mit Hilfe von Composite aus mehren anderen Widgets, darunter zum Beispiel einige RadioButtons. 

Mein Problem: Klicke ich nun ein Tab an und aktiviere auf diesen Tab einen RadioButton, so verschwindet die "Aktivierung" des RadioButtons, sobald ich ein anderes Tab betätige.
Heißt sobald ich auf ein anderes Tab klicke, is der vorher aktivierte RadioButton auf einem anderen Tab nicht mehr aktiviert. 
Ich möchte aber, dass die RadioButtons aktiviert bleiben, auch wenn ich zu einem anderem Tab switche. 

Gibts es jemanden der sich mit GWT (vielleicht ist das bei anderen Frameworks ja auch ähnlich) und mir da weiterhelfen kann?

Vielen vielen Dank im Vorraus!

NC10


----------



## gman (15. Apr 2012)

> Heißt sobald ich auf ein anderes Tab klicke, is der vorher aktivierte RadioButton auf einem anderen Tab nicht mehr aktiviert



Anderer Tab => Anderer RadioButton

Wenn der RadioButton für alle Tabs gleich bleiben soll müsste er ausserhalb der
Tabs liegen.


----------



## NC10 (18. Apr 2012)

Ok, meine Frage hat sich bereits erledigt, die Lösung war einfach die "Gruppen" der RadioButtons zu ändern. Allerdings hätte ich nun eine weitere Frage, die zwar nichts mehr mit der vorherigen Frage zu tun hat, aber ich wollte dafür jetzt nicht extra einen Thread eröffnen. 

In meiner GWT Application werden Textdateien hochgeladen und serverseitig verarbeitet. 
Je nach Größe der zu verarbeitenden Datei kann die serverseitige Verarbeitung manchmal schon etwas länger dauern. Was ich mich frage, ob es in GWT eine Möglichkeit gibt , dem User  das Warten während der Verarbeitung irgendwie graphisch anzuzeigen mit einem Art processing wheel oder sowas in der Art. Gibts da vielleicht auch ein Widget für? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## darekkay (18. Apr 2012)

Reines GWT scheint dafür keine Komponente zu haben. Hier findest du einen Ansatz (ungetestet):
GWT progress bar : Progress BarGWTJava

Wenn du nur anzeigen möchtest, DASS etwas passiert (aber nicht wie lange), könntest du doch einfach ein entsprechendes GIF-Bild nehmen:


----------

